# Non-intermateable 19-pin multi-cable?



## derekleffew (Aug 31, 2012)

From a member:

> This multi-cable [see attached] came into the shop today with the note that it wouldn't plug into anything. Care to guess what the problem was? This was a brand new cable too -- it's being sent back today.



Students only for one week please.


----------



## VCTMike (Aug 31, 2012)

Is the keyway in the wrong location? It appears on the outer shell as next to 2N when it should be between 6N-7L.


----------



## danTt (Nov 3, 2012)

While it looks like a spun soco connector is certainly to blame for a lack of connection in this picture, it's important to note that a soco can spin and still be connected, which can lead to some remarkably wacky results/ troubleshooting issues.


----------



## mstaylor (Nov 3, 2012)

I have never seen a spun soco be able to connect.


----------



## danTt (Nov 3, 2012)

The connector is symetrical, so if it spins the appropriate distance, you can plug 1 into 3, or so on.


----------



## mstaylor (Nov 4, 2012)

OK, I'll buy that, just never seen it happen. Bet it does cause some quirks.


----------



## Wood4321 (Nov 8, 2012)

mstaylor said:


> OK, I'll buy that, just never seen it happen. Bet it does cause some quirks.



I see it constantly, However, all the overmolded cables, as well as the new lex connector seem to have solved this issue.
On the old connectors, the face is only held in place by glue.
On the new style there are "teeth" around the edge of the face that lock into the shell. preventing the face from spinning.


----------

